

Html 2 pdf rendering with phantomjs - dafreeman
http://big-elephants.com/2012-12/pdf-rendering-with-phantomjs/

======
taf2
Nice write up... I think one thing to keep in mind is that generating a PDF
this way is great but is making a browser based request - so it's good to
avoid doing this within the scope of an existing request. When possible, put
the generation into a background queue and email the results or poll for the
result... At least if your in unicorn rails stack

